# Suce nähe Burgdorf Uetze Celle



## cott-schott (8. August 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen wolte mal hörchen ob in der nähe was los ist Burgdorf Uetze Celle ??

bin neu hir und auch unter den einsteiger zu sehen fahr ein scott voltage yz 2 nichts besonderes aber zum anfang reicht es mir erst mal ,ich kenne mich habe schon viel angefangen und nach kurtzer zeit wieder aufgehört.


----------



## cott-schott (10. August 2009)

Gibtes keine leute aus der nähe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warkeinnamefrei (25. August 2009)

Hallo doch giebt es!komme aus grossburgwedel-wettmar sagt dir bestimmt was!wenn du mal bock hast ne runde zu drehen dann einfach anmailn und man Trift sich mal!Gruß


----------



## sundancer (28. August 2009)

Moin aus Uetze,

auch hier gibt es Mountainbiker. Meine Freundin und ich sind oft im Harz und Deister unterwegs und auch des öfteren mal im Bikepark Winterberg.

Gruß Basti


----------



## sundancer (2. September 2009)

Besteht noch Interesse daran, die Biker im Ostkreis Hannover mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour oder Bikeparkbesuch zu bewegen?

Meldet euch mal.

Gruß Basti


----------



## KTMBasti (6. September 2009)

Moin !

Ja,es besteht interesse !   Komme aus Celle und wollte nächsten Sonntag in den Deister oder Harz fahren,ne kleine Trail-Tour machen. Also,wer lust hat bitte melden!!!

Basti


----------



## sundancer (6. September 2009)

Kommenden Sonntag ist bei mir leider schlecht. Bin am kommenden WE bei einem Fahrtechnikseminar von Trailtech im Harz. Aber am 19.9. und 20.9. hätte ich Zeit und Lust.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## KTMBasti (19. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

aus Celle,Uetze,Burgdorf & Umgebung......

Wollte morgen eine Trail-Tour im Deister machen !!!
Also, wer lust hat.....

Bitte melden !!!

Gruß   Basti


----------



## flow0923 (19. September 2009)

Moin.

Wann willst du denn in den Deister?Also Uhrzeittechnisch?


----------



## KTMBasti (19. September 2009)

Wollte um ca. 9.00 Uhr in Celle los. Bin dann so gegen 10.15-10.30 am Parkplatz Nienstedter-Paß !! Von dort fahre ich immer los. Wollte dann in den Ostdeister(Annaturm),dort ein paar Trails fahren....


----------



## flow0923 (20. September 2009)

Ach Verdammt...zu spät gelesen.Ich werd aber die nächsten Tage nochmal hier reinschauen.Vielleicht klappts ja dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (25. September 2009)

Ich bin am Sonntag wieder in Hahnenklee. Falls noch wer da ist, bitte melden!

Gruß

Basti


----------



## sundancer (1. Januar 2010)

Da es in diesem Thema ja doch recht still geworden ist, hol ich es nochmal nach oben.

Wie sieht es in 2010 aus? Gibt es Freerider, Enduro-Fahrer oder Leute mit ähnliche Leute in dieser Region, im Alter zweischen 25 und 40 Jahren, die mal Interesse an Bikeparkbesuchen, Endurotouren oder ähnlichem hätten?

Gerne auch Frauen oder Paare, da meine Freundin auch Endurotouren und Bikepark fährt und meistens die einzige Frau ist

Gruß Sundancer


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Januar 2010)

cott-schott schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen wolte mal hörchen ob in der nähe was los ist Burgdorf Uetze Celle ??
> 
> bin neu hir und auch unter den einsteiger zu sehen fahr ein scott voltage yz 2 nichts besonderes aber zum anfang reicht es mir erst mal ,ich kenne mich habe schon viel angefangen und nach kurtzer zeit wieder aufgehört.





Hm also ich komm aus Burgdorf ...Fahr entweder im Dirt-Verein in Burgdorf oder in Hannover in der Yard...war 09 im Sommer auch in Hahnenklee aber das war auch das erte mal das ich richtig gefahren vorher halt nur touren und sowas....


----------

